# Emersed plants for paludarium



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I know a majority of plants will grow emersed, that isn't a problem. What I need to know is which plants will grow without the high humidity that is associated with emersed plants? There won't be anything that holds humidity for the leaves so the plants need to tolerate lower humidity. I am thinking crypts may do the job and probably Anubias but is there any other plants that will help fill the multiple chambers and give a good variety?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hygrophila polysperma? It does seem to grow out of the surface and may tolerate humidity. I've had one that has its top growing out of the surface. Wish I still have it until now. :roll: The only plant left when I tried going back on my hobby was a Cryptocoryne becketii.:mrgreen:


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I would have to get it to grow emersed, out the top of the tank first and then transplant it into the "waterfall". Might work though. Could always plant it in the bottom and let it grow out down there. Just not much depth in the upper ones to support it but who knows.


----------

